# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  Medusa, World's Largest Captive Snake

## Vypyrz

I just saw this on the news this morning. They are waiting for Guiness World Records to officially verify it. They are claiming that she is 25 feet and 300 lbs. She is a beautiful Retic. IIRC they said on HLN, that she is only 9 years old...




http://travel.aol.co.uk/2011/09/23/m...-in-captivity/

----------

_meowmeowkazoo_ (09-26-2011),_xdeus_ (09-23-2011)

----------


## xdeus

I thought there was a larger Burm out there, but I guess not.  I'm wondering about the comment regarding the only snake that has consumed a human.  I've never heard of any snake consuming a human other than the bogus pics that are roaming the internet, or the attempts made when a wild retic couldn't get past the shoulders of a local villager it killed.

----------


## Jerhart

Looks like I will be seeing it in person...


I go with a group of friends every Halloween to the bottoms to vist 2-3 of the haunted house.  The Edge of Hell is usually 'Okay'...but I guess this gives me a reason to check it out his year.

----------


## Vypyrz

> I thought there was a larger Burm out there, but I guess not.  I'm wondering about the comment regarding the only snake that has consumed a human.  I've never heard of any snake consuming a human other than the bogus pics that are roaming the internet, or the attempts made when a wild retic couldn't get past the shoulders of a local villager it killed.


I agree. Some of the commentary may be a little on the sensational side...

----------


## Jerhart

Regional Disclaimer:

The man speaking in the video, sporting the overalls, is NOT an accurate representation of Kansas City natives.

Just wanted to put that out their for those located outside of KC.  :Smile:

----------

_HighVoltageRoyals_ (09-23-2011),_Skittles1101_ (09-23-2011)

----------


## Vypyrz

> Regional Disclaimer:
> 
> The man speaking in the video, sporting the overalls, is NOT an accurate representation of Kansas City natives.
> 
> Just wanted to put that out their for those located outside of KC.


 :sploosh:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## HighVoltageRoyals

Iiiiii don't know. I'm hoping Twinkie still takes the cake as the world's largest snake. But I can't tell for certain because the site reads "over 20 feet" so they aren't being specific but if she has an extra 50lbs on this newcomer, I think she doesn't need to worry about some new blood taking her spotlight.  :Razz: 

http://www.thereptilezoo.com/pages/17/3/twinkie

----------

Jessica Loesch (09-24-2011)

----------


## Alex.B

i have to like the owners comment,  the news casters are a bit on the dumb side. but there was a much longer retic found in east asia or something, i remember them saying they feed it dogs. that may not count since it was wild caught however.

----------


## CCfive

Was Fluffy bigger? Or is this one just the "new" biggest snake? I assume by biggest they're taking weight and length together.

----------


## pbjtime8908

> Regional Disclaimer:
> 
> The man speaking in the video, sporting the overalls, is NOT an accurate representation of Kansas City natives.
> 
> Just wanted to put that out their for those located outside of KC.



i dont know about that one. ive seen the people down there in KC and they ain't pretty lol.

----------


## Vypyrz

> Iiiiii don't know. I'm hoping Twinkie still takes the cake as the world's largest snake. But I can't tell for certain because the site reads "over 20 feet" so they aren't being specific but if she has an extra 50lbs on this newcomer, I think she doesn't need to worry about some new blood taking her spotlight. 
> 
> http://www.thereptilezoo.com/pages/17/3/twinkie





> Was Fluffy bigger? Or is this one just the "new" biggest snake? I assume by biggest they're taking weight and length together.


According to Guinness, Fluffy still holds the record for Longest Captive Snake. They don't seem to have a category for "Largest" or "Heaviest" so they may be measuring Medusa for the length record.

http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/...r-(captivity)/

----------

CCfive (09-24-2011)

----------


## ekoplex

It's ridiculous how thick that snake is, i cant imagine feeding it.

----------

_HighVoltageRoyals_ (09-24-2011)

----------


## Jerhart

Maybe I spoke to soon....


One of our very own BP.net members, Trevor (2kdime), could easily be confused with the man in overalls... USA!  :Salute:

----------

_2kdime_ (09-24-2011)

----------


## 2kdime

That's not me by a long shot, Im much prettier

That guy is your typical Jayhawk fan :Surprised:  :Very Happy: 

hahahaha

PS. They DO have some ridiculously large animals down in them haunted houses, I saw em year before last

----------


## MasonC2K

> i have to like the owners comment,  the news casters are a bit on the dumb side. but there was a much longer retic found in east asia or something, i remember them saying they feed it dogs. that may not count since it was wild caught however.


The size of that snake was exagerrated. It was claimed to be 49 ft long and nearly 1000 lbs. Once someone went out to officially measure it was much smaller than claimed. Although it was still pretty large for a retic it was no where near record setting much less the claimed size. 

As for claims of eating humans. The only confirmed cases are of children being taken by Rock Pythons. One poor man was killed by a retic but was found by police before the snake could swallow him.

----------

Rogue628 (10-03-2011)

----------

